

Intel Xeon D Launched: 14 Nm Broadwell SoC for Enterprise - testrun
http://www.anandtech.com/show/9070/intel-xeon-d-launched-14nm-broadwell-soc-for-enterprise

======
pjmlp
TSX is enabled again!

I am curious to see if this gets adopted into mainstream.

~~~
p0nce
Tested HLE quickly once and didn't get speed-ups. Maybe I was using it
incorrectly or not in the right situation. I'd be interested if anyone
succeeded with getting speed-ups from HLE or TSX.

~~~
eloff
I've seen lots of articles written by people who benefit from it in benchmarks
of software of varying realism. They don't work for Intel.

------
sliken
Ouch, looks pretty much designed to kill off the Arm based Opteron A1100...
before it even ships.

~~~
hga
Or in general not to cede that part of the server market to ARM without a
fight. This apparently draws a lot more power than the A1100 will, but I get
the strong impression that for many workloads Intel still beats ARM in
performance/watt

I'll note these are on Intel's latest and greatest 14 nm process, vs. the 28
nm Global Foundries process for AMD; don't know how they directly compare,
especially since Global Foundries is now at arms's length from AMD so to
speak, which makes it less likely they're going to be able to push the margins
of the process, but that further suggests Intel will benefit from
performance/watt. Add in the maturity of x86-64 toolchains, ironically gifted
to Intel by AMD (sure wish AMD had kept their eye on the ball there), vs. the
brand new 64 bit ARM architecture, and AMD and company have a difficult task
ahead of themselves when power isn't an issue for batteries but for machine
rooms.

~~~
Alupis
We must not forget AMD isn't the only ARM64 player... HP and IBM are rumored
to be working on chips as well as all the normal ARM players (Qualcomm,
Broadcom, Samsung, etc...).

This one particular chip may fair better than the very first to market ARM64
server chip, but future iterations made by 5-7+ companies in competition with
one company are likely to succeed.

It has seemed for a while Intel is in a dire competition for the low power
market; something they consistently fall short of regardless of usually having
better performance marks (Atom).

~~~
sliken
Yes, there are many arm licenses out there. But relatively few fabs to make
them. Even less that are interested in relatively low volume markets like
competing for servers, er, lowend servers, er, lowend non-intel non x86
servers.

Not exactly a huge market compared to smartphones, tablets, and related mobile
devices.

------
bhouston
The core count is good. My suspicions is that this could greatly reduce
compute intensive costs in data centres. Thus bringing down cost per hour.
Sweet.

------
dgdsgdsg
TPM - I would never use this for my own servers. Backdoors wide open!

